# Heider Flashlights



## lvlr_Regulator (Mar 1, 2013)

Searched the forum to no avail looking for anyone who has owned this light and any feedback for those who have used it, good, bad or indifferent... Also wanted to see if there are any comparison pros or cons in other torches. Thanks!
Heider CF2 Super Torch:


*400m Lighting Distance*
Ultra bright CREE XM-L serie high power LED with special design TIR lens up to 400 meters lighting performance and 100 hours runtime (at low mode).

*New Technology TIR Lens*
Heider CF2 is equipped with the new generation technology TIR lenses for efficient performance.

*Dual Microprocessor Controller*
3+3 engine equipped with linear regulative mode for variable output and two stand alone closed circulating regulativ system.

*3+3 Different Illumination Modes *
3-stage normal illumination variable output (high, low and ultra low) and 
3-stage functional variable output ( stobe, locator beacon and SOS)

*Zoom Feature *
Variable optical focus feature 

*Water-resistance (2m)*
Equipped with O-rings for excellent water and dunk resistance up to 2 meters

*Shock and Knock-resistance, Solid Body*
Strength and impact resistance against drop-offs and high quality aluminum alloy coated body 

*2013 Model Special Design *
Unique and ergonomic design with special belt clip

*Bicycle And Gun Mount (Optional)*



• Model no: CF2 
• Variable optical focus adjustement
• New technology TIR lens
• Unique design high flexibility belt clip
• CREE XM-L series high power LED 
• HDDh 3+3 engine:
1. Linear regulative mode for variable output 
Non-flickering and noiseless event at ultra low level
Rated input: DC3.0 ~ 6volts
Battery:18650*1 li-on rechargeable battery or CR 123A*2
2.Two stand-alone closed circulating regulative system in HDDh
Normal: 3-stage normal illumination variable output (high, low, ultra-low)
Hidden: 3-stage functional variable output (strobe, locator beacon, SOS)
3.Maximum output: OTF up to 400 meters lighting power and 100 hours runtime
• Tactically tailcap switch
• Silicone rubber combat grip (SIR)
• Water-resistance: up to 2 meters


Hidden:
3-stage functional variable output:
Strobe: ( 7 hours at high level)
LB (locator beacon):
(30 hours at low level)
SOS: (14 hours at low level)
Measured with a single SANYO 2600mAH 18650 rechargeable li-ion battery (when it is fully charged)
• The experience result will be a quite different for the different brand battery, condition etc.
Battery ( included):
Rated input of built in HDDh LED driver is DC3.0~6volts, single 18650 li-ion
rechargeable battery (protected or unprotected) or two CR123A one-way li-Mn02 battery.
All new TIR lens:
Variable optical focus for long shot or flood lighting
All new technology precision TIR lenses
CREE XM-L series LED produces bright central beam with gradually diminish surround beam



Emitter:
• CREE high power LED XM-L 1B U2
• Color temperature 5000 ~ 8300K
• Cool White lighting colour
• Related current 
• OTF lumens
Normal:
3-stage normal illumination variable output:
High (1500mA / OTF 480 lumens / 1.5 hours)
Low: (400mA /OTF 158 lumens / 6 hours)
Ultra low: ( 20mA / OTF 60 lumens / 100hours)
Switch:
The tactically forward tailcap switch




Package contents:
1 piece of CF2 flashlight
1 piece of 18650 rechargeable battery
1 piece of high quality double battery charger
1 piece of wrist lanyard cord
Instruction manual
Spare parts:
1piece of SIR o-ring 
1piece of tactical forward switch

More Information:
Web link removed.


----------



## JulianP (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Heider CF2*

Ijust came across a banner ad with this "Heider CF2". The specs look a little ambitious: 480 lumens giving a 400m throw, and using an XML U2 (bright but not second generation XM-L2). Still, not too bad for the quoted price. You get a TIR optic, a charger and 18650 battery of unstated brand or capacity. 


I guess the cpf crowd would toss the charger and battery, put in their own battery, and maybe mod the pill with the latest LED.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Heider CF2*

this thread has over 3,000 views and few responses relative to its views. i guess you're not the only ones searching for info on this light


----------



## twl (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Heider CF2*

It doesn't take much Googling to find out that this outfit is suspected on other flashlight sites of being disreputable.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Heider CF2*



twl said:


> It doesn't take much Googling to find out that this outfit is suspected on other flashlight sites of being disreputable.



Necroish post, but thought you'd all like to know...the company 'Heider' seems to be a rebrand of xeno's and sipiks. Their AGX and Cube models are the Xeno g/f 42 and Xeno Cube. Or maybe they'll say that xeno and sipik are a rebrand of them, but whatever...

Anyways, saw their "supertorch" link on facebook and was quite a bit peeved to see that they charge 130 Euros for the Xeno g42, not including import duties internationally and such. :/ (not to mention, they've used irrelevant pictures from someone's reviews as selling material.)


----------



## dml24 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Heider CFX*

Does anyone here have experience with the Heider CFX: cfx.supertorch.com/en/index.php.

The website has a package that includes LiOn batteries and a charger. The low price makes me cautious.
Then again new products sometimes have low introductory prices.

Any opinions?


----------



## Norm (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Heider CFX*

Moved to LED Flashlights - Norm

 What to post in the General Flashlight Discussion Sub Fourum.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Heider CFX*

Low price? It looks pretty expensive for such overstated numbers. It definitely doesn't have 750m throw and the beamshot is a fake - it comes from a flashlight with classic reflector. Battery and charger are worth $8, not $38. They also sell cheap chinese flashlight for $50 instead of $5 (with a fake beamshot as well).


----------



## Norm (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Heider CFX*

I'm not familiar with the flahlight you listed, but here in one of their real bargains a flashlight that sells for around $5 from most Chinese sellers, they list for $49.90. If thats an example of their low prices I'd stay well clear of that site.

Norm


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Heider CFX*



Norm said:


> I'm not familiar with the flahlight you listed, but here in one of their real bargains a flashlight that sells for around $5 from most Chinese sellers, they list for $49.90. If thats an example of their low prices I'd stay well clear of that site.
> 
> Norm



Check out the notice on that web page:


> "Dear Visitor, We have been seeing that certain fake and low quality products are tried to be sold under Heider brand on some web sites and shopping on these web sites cause significant victimizations.
> Heider Products are unique due to their design and technical specifications and they are all register products; *legal processes have been initiated against the people and organizations attempting to counterfeit.*
> We respectfully inform the public opinion.



Emphasis mine. This is the ubiquitous Sipik SK68 clone that has been around since the Cree Q3 XP-E or XR-E was new news.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Heider CFX*

They are pretty pathetic, the original design comes from Nitecore Extreme, chinese budget manufacturers copied it (and shrunk) and here we have Sipik SK68 and derivatives. And now they're selling exact same light (with exact old emitter) for $50 and claim that it's unique product. Pretty arrogant company.


----------



## klip (Jan 17, 2014)

*Heider.....Anyone?*

HI there!

I just came across a banner on FB, advertising for a brand i never heard of. Anyone know about Heider?
Very nice looking homepage, and the lights looks pretty impressive. My only concern is, that non of you Flashoholics talks about the brand.

Are they any good?

Have a great weekend everyone.

Nikolaj Kofoed


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

And I assume the purpose of this thread is to get us talking about them?

Sorry, but this smells suspiciously like veiled advertising.

A quick glance at their website shows that they use the old "over exposed beam shot" trick to make the light appear brighter than it really is. I also notice that they don't state actual output, preferring instead to hype the 300m throw distance, nor do they specify run times. And while they boast an IPX8 rating, they don't state what the actual specifications are but simply say that it's "equipped with a special insulating material", whatever that means.

To be frank, I'm not particularly impressed.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

Other thread

I never thought I'd see someone surpass Coast/LEDlenser on markup rate.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



the.Mtn.Man said:


> Sorry, but this smells suspiciously like veiled advertising.



Beat me to it!

Wait $49, "same" thing for $3 on amazon LOL!


----------



## Leadwind (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



the.Mtn.Man said:


> And I assume the purpose of this thread is to get us talking about them?
> 
> Sorry, but this smells suspiciously like veiled advertising.



Definitely. There was just a thread yesterday asking about this brand, which I've never seen mentioned before.


----------



## Norm (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



Leadwind said:


> Definitely. There was just a thread yesterday asking about this brand, which I've never seen mentioned before.



klip and the other user are on different side of the world.

Norm


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



Norm said:


> klip and the other user are on different side of the world.


Because it's impossible for people on different sides of the world to coordinate an "astroturfing" campaign?

I don't know, I just find it suspicious that we have two similar threads about an obscure flashlight showing up in a short amount of time, though I suppose it could be a coincidence.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 17, 2014)

*Heider.....Anyone?*

Plus the last time this happened is was another crappy "we've rebadged Ultrafire OEM parts and quadrupled the price" mob.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



klip said:


> Are they any good?



For the prices they ask: No.

For the same thing sold by many other sellers under another name and for about 10% of what Heider ask: Yes, but don't expect them to be as good as a reputable mid-market brand.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

Not a very good attempt at advertising when it fills our forum with negative opinions. 
With that said, several people could suddenly ask the same question if the brand in question just started their own ad campaign, through AdWords or similar. klip's other posts do seem legit if not plentiful.
We shouldn't flame new users for not knowing where to look, but try to guide them instead. If that fails:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

I don't think anybody here is guilty of flaming.


----------



## RetroTechie (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



oKtosiTe said:


> Not a very good attempt at advertising when it fills our forum with negative opinions.


A few minutes of Googling suggests that 95% of their sales prices go to their marketing department. 
Not something *I* would waste money on... But as the saying goes: "there's a new sucker born every day".


----------



## Jash (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

Huh, and a few minutes more googling shows a massive amount if disgruntled customers who got squarely ripped off. Nice try OP, but the word shill comes to mind.


----------



## klip (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

Hi again.
Hmmm, this is absolutely not " a way to get you talking" in the sence of making awareness, of the brand. I did a quick search here on cpf, but all i found was four results, with zero, or very little useable info regarding the brand! I am very new to this, and maybe i was blinden by the nice specs, and the good looking webpage. Is it wrong for me to assume, that it is not worth spending money on.
have a great evening everyone!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



klip said:


> Hi again.
> Hmmm, this is absolutely not " a way to get you talking" in the sence of making awareness, of the brand. I did a quick search here on cpf, but all i found was four results, with zero, or very little useable info regarding the brand! I am very new to this, and maybe i was blinden by the nice specs, and the good looking webpage. Is it wrong for me to assume, that it is not worth spending money on.
> have a great evening everyone!



These sorts of brands get ignored here, because their products are instantly recognised as rebranded, overpriced and over-hyped rubbish.

The listed specs, as exaggerated as they are, aren't even that great 

Regardless, you have your answer. Heider is junk, stick to the brands we all know and trust.


----------



## Norm (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



Jash said:


> Huh, and a few minutes more googling shows a massive amount if disgruntled customers who got squarely ripped off. Nice try OP, but the word shill comes to mind.


I'm pretty sure klip is innocent until proven guilty, isn't that how it works?

Norm


----------



## dc38 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



klip said:


> Hi again.
> Hmmm, this is absolutely not " a way to get you talking" in the sence of making awareness, of the brand. I did a quick search here on cpf, but all i found was four results, with zero, or very little useable info regarding the brand! I am very new to this, and maybe i was blinden by the nice specs, and the good looking webpage. Is it wrong for me to assume, that it is not worth spending money on.
> have a great evening everyone!



They rebrand xeno flashlights as well at double the selling price, import duties not included. I've done extensive research and flamed them on their fb advert page too, they claimed xeno ripped off them, even when their bbx model clearly shows xeno led.com on the driver.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Heider CFX*



phantom23 said:


> They are pretty pathetic, the original design comes from Nitecore Extreme, chinese budget manufacturers copied it (and shrunk) and here we have Sipik SK68 and derivatives. And now they're selling exact same light (with exact old emitter) for $50 and claim that it's unique product. Pretty arrogant company.



You guys forgot to mention they are rebranding xenos...is xeno defunct or something?


----------



## 2vtx (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*



Norm said:


> I'm pretty sure klip is innocent until proven guilty, isn't that how it works?
> 
> Norm



That's how it was written some 230+ years back. Nowadays I'm not so sure.


----------



## Norm (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

Three Heider threads merged. - Norm


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

If you've merged all three threads then you need to at least change the title to reflect it's more general topic. Otherwise it'll seem like this is only about the CF2 and more threads will start popping-up about other models again.

Update: Thanks for sorting that.


----------



## pmdureska (Feb 23, 2014)

*anyone familiar with Heider CFX flahlight*

clims it has a throw of 750 meters. made by Metem industries with offices in Turkey and Netherlands. thanks

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## metal57 (Apr 28, 2014)

Unnecessary long quote removed......... Bill


I do have a CF2 flash light and I think it's awesome, very bright and long range, going to purchase a couple of more for my two sons. Great light!!


----------



## Swoosh (Jan 16, 2015)

People with one post should not do recommendations . . . . 
It's uber suspicious.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 16, 2015)

Deleted. Not worth the effort. Insulting thread.

We aren't stupid here, this is our passion. Op and the other "reviewers" can sell your weaksauce somewhere else.


----------



## Roger Donovan (Feb 12, 2015)

do not buy from metem/HEIDER.Torches are not as they say (1000 meters, 700 metri..b***s***).Shipping isn't free, there are always customs fees; and if you're lucky your tax refund customs takes place after 2 months.They are very bad seller.There are torches better than heider and there are sellers better than those liars


----------



## timpost35 (Feb 18, 2015)

Anybody have one? Not to say they are great and they don"t post lumins that I saw...

supertorch?


----------



## Gigaslux (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the Heider AGX Ultra Power and it look great. Of course it doesn't reach 1000m but at 300m makes a bright spot. A torch made with great care even in details. You need to handle it to realize its quality.


----------



## Hoodzy (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Heider.....Anyone?*

I have the heider cfx it was my first 18650 light, i reccommend not to buy them as the claim it reaches 700m but all my other lights are way brighter and cheaper, and better all round quality.


----------

